# Teaser Trailer ...



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Not finished yet, and I've done more than this, but it's better if I only show you this bit ... as I go through more videos, this will change, so if it's anything small, don't bother mentioning it, as it's bound to be different in the final version ... hope you enjoy it!


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

looks realy good







the video went of at 1:18?

you have them pictures changing to the beat perfect


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Thanks John. It's just a teaser, as I'm not finished, but I thought it might some inspire some ideas, to leave the music going.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Awww man, this is SWEEEET !!!

Tex intro = BEST Intro

EDIT : Also very flattered, I got three pics in there so far









2nd EDIT : Hehe, watched it a dozen times now, go go golf kart Bill!


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

AWESOMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

I WANT IN. lol


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow! This is awesome! Can't wait for the end video!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Thanks guys ... let me know if you want things done, but remember, there's bound to be big changes yet.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

great job WCDB


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i'v watched it about 5 times now lol, great trailer, i hope to see some of my vids in there lol


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I've got about 15 of your's on my pc John, so no fears there.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> I've got about 15 of your's on my pc John, so no fears there.


lol







cheers







it would be nice to mention "slingshotforum.com" in there?


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Nice piece...Well worth the time and effort...!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I wouldn't have done it, if it wasn't for this place ... all in due time.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

NIce... It definitely seems like it will turn out GREAT

LGD


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

*yeah baby !*


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

looking pukka louis


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks great, cant be viewed on mobile though? Wonder why? Can't wait to see the final product.... oh and more destruction! Lol cheers


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

YEEEEE HAAAAA !


----------



## Kristen C (Sep 29, 2011)

Niiice


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks great so far!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i thought that was great! i coudn't believe i saw my own face LOL


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Lots of fun!
Feel free to use any of my stuff if you want:
http://www.youtube.com/user/aamj50?feature=mhsn


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

marcus sr said:


> looking pukka louis


Special thanks to young Marcus.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Bjoo, I thought it was such a classic face you pulled, I couldn't resist...


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Glad you like it folks. I'm not sure how long it will take to finish though.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

M_J said:


> Lots of fun!
> Feel free to use any of my stuff if you want:
> http://www.youtube.c...50?feature=mhsn


Already subbed pal.


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

really good so far


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Very cool, Whip!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

that song is totally going to be stuck in my head all day. especially when im shooting


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

loved it


----------



## notchent (Aug 4, 2011)

Really cool







I'd love a cameo - as if you need more







http://www.youtube.com/user/notchent#p/a/u/2/82qplQcB1_s , or anything at http://www.youtube.com/user/notchent


----------



## slingshooterman (Mar 21, 2011)

FLIPPIN SWEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!!!!!1!!!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Already subbed Notchent; it seems to have had a positive response from everyone, so I guess I'll just keep doing what I had in mind ... let me know if you want anything. Thanks guys.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Hmmm ... just been informed by youtube, that Germany (but not the rest of Europe, for some reason) can't watch the video, due to copyright ... can any Germans here, give me their opinion on that; and let me know if you think the German shooters should be out of the compilation?


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Hmmm ... just been informed by youtube, that Germany (but not the rest of Europe, for some reason) can't watch the video, due to copyright ... can any Germans here, give me their opinion on that; and let me know if you think the German shooters should be out of the compilation?


that happens on a few of my video's







i dont know why but the germans are verry fussy when it comes to what music you can have on, and how long to the vids finished? i cant wait no longer hahahaha - john


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

mobile users as well can't watch the vids.... I'm speaking for me though!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

hehehe, I can't say for sure, sorry about that, but I can say, it's the most amount of work I've had to do on a video (even my stop-motion one) as there's so many videos and shooters to consider. Basically, I can make an ok one, quite quickly, but a good one, will take a little longer ... I'll make it my top priority, and hopefully, I'll have a version to show you next week. It would be much quicker, if it was all my own footage, but it's not, so you'll just have to sit on your hands ... at least the song isn't very long ...


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Jacktrevally said:


> mobile users as well can't watch the vids.... I'm speaking for me though!


I think Flash-Players have trouble with it, on mobiles ... that might be it.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Says 'not availaible on mobile'. It's kinda block by youtube itself.

I can watch other vids no problem.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Jacktrevally said:


> Says 'not availaible on mobile'. It's kinda block by youtube itself.
> 
> I can watch other vids no problem.


Sorry buddy, that's weird, and I can't help you there.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Nevermind. Cheers...


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Well you have a few choices

Upload 2 videos with 2 different tracks one being where it's acceptable for german viewing.

Upload 2 vids one with out a music track

Upload the same video on youtube and Vimeo since Vimeo doesn't have the blocking like the tube.

or just do what you do and hope people know how to "view" the blocked video.

LGD


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> Well you have a few choices
> 
> Upload 2 videos with 2 different tracks one being where it's acceptable for german viewing.
> 
> ...


That's good stuff LGD, The first one, would be almost impossible to pick another track that fits exactly, so re-editing would be needed.
The second, would work, but might be a little boring.
I think the third is the winner ... I can work on the same project, and just post a link ... yes I think that would be best. Thanks very much.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Well you have a few choices
> 
> Upload 2 videos with 2 different tracks one being where it's acceptable for german viewing.
> 
> ...


That's good stuff LGD, The first one, would be almost impossible to pick another track that fits exactly, so re-editing would be needed.
The second, would work, but might be a little boring.
I think the third is the winner ... I can work on the same project, and just post a link ... yes I think that would be best. Thanks very much.
[/quote]
yeah that makes sense. i can't wait for it..


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Not finished yet, and I've done more than this, but it's better if I only show you this bit ... as I go through more videos, this will change, so if it's anything small, don't bother mentioning it, as it's bound to be different in the final version ... hope you enjoy it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

THWACK! said:


> Not finished yet, and I've done more than this, but it's better if I only show you this bit ... as I go through more videos, this will change, so if it's anything small, don't bother mentioning it, as it's bound to be different in the final version ... hope you enjoy it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I go around whistling it all the time, I doubt I'll forget it in a hurry. The local ladies won't.


----------

